# Removing Pen drive usage details



## murphyker (Jun 11, 2009)

how can i remove pen drive usage details
stored in the registry manually?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 8, 2009)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\USBSTOR contains the history of USB storage devices that have been plugged into the system...u can delete the keys from here.


----------

